# My competition Rifle



## Wild Rogue (Jan 8, 2012)

This is my Shiloh Sharps 45/70 that I use in competition steel matches. We shoot out to 500 yards with these and I would love to try it out on a yote. The problem will be to get one to sit still long enough so I can make the necessary corrections. What do you guy's think, should I give it a try?


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

wild rogue,you are a man with great taste in firearms,i say go for it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

My buddy has one and it's a beast ! I would for the heck of it. You may need sawhorses for shooting sticks though...LOL Beautiful rifle Wild Rogue ! Love those Sharps.


----------



## Wild Rogue (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Guy's... Out of all my firearms this is my pride and joy!! It took me five years to get it and I'm still amazed at how well it turned out. I've been shooting it in competition for three years now and still cant believe how accurate these rifles are. The Buffalo never had a chance!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful gun Sir ! I say go for a dog with it...I assume you will not want the fur.


----------



## Wild Rogue (Jan 8, 2012)

Youngdon, With a 545gr paper patch bullet I don't think there will be any fur left!! LOL

I just need to put some fur on the ground with it, Steel is ok but it really needs to go to the next level!! And since we don't have any Buffalo in the State I guess the Yote's better watch out. I'll have to wait till this summer anyway, Need to get my back taken care of.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

ok im having trouble deciding, is that a fine weapon or a work of art??? that is one of the finest i have seen wr. one heck of a weapon and one beautiful work of art!


----------



## Wild Rogue (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Oneshot, The folks at Shiloh do awesome work!! Everything that goes into these rifles is hand made right down to the screws. And trust me it shoots as good as it looks!!

Here's their Link, Check it out!!

_http://www.shilohrifle.com/_


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

there for a min i thought maybe ole quilgly was on our site...lol


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

and as i click on the link and was typing that what shold start playing...lmao


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

One of my favorite westerns, nice rifle by the way. I want a 45-70, probably will use it hog hunting--dont want them running off perse! Too hard to drag to the boat in swampy mud and palmetto. But Im probably going for a lever action as they dont generally come in single. Punch some paper for us and let us know the distance etc.. would be nice to see.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

nice looking rig. If you dont want to take it hunting you can send it to me and I will. I would be tempted to try and poke a doe with that to.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful rifle, one of those I've always wanted.


----------



## pdxJaxon (Dec 30, 2011)

Heheh...I got one too (with sequential Serial Numbers with my brother).

Only thing is,...I'm too chicken to shoot mine......I got it Still in the box after all these years.

Jaxon


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Beautiful looking rifle!! I agree with the other guys go for it if you can hit your target accuratly from out to 500 yard it should be a problem! Let us know how it goes if you decide to try!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

pdxJaxon said:


> Heheh...I got one too (with sequential Serial Numbers with my brother).
> 
> Only thing is,...I'm too chicken to shoot mine......I got it Still in the box after all these years.
> 
> Jaxon


OK that's just wrong .... You need to shoot that badboy, that's what it was made for..Not to be a paperweight.....


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree with youngdon....i respect gun collectors but how can they clean and admire there rifles without puting some rounds through that bad boy!!


----------



## Wild Rogue (Jan 8, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I agree with youngdon....i respect gun collectors but how can they clean and admire there rifles without puting some rounds through that bad boy!!


I Agree Guy's.... I've been trying for years to get him to shoot that rifle and he won't !!! Crazy LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well then ...I triple dog dare you to Jaxon.....Is he skeered or just saving it for marriage ?


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Say any gun that good looking needs to be fired







and if not...................


----------



## Wild Rogue (Jan 8, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Say any gun that good looking needs to be fired
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Great guy's I love it!!!! That just might get him going!!! LOL


----------



## pdxJaxon (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh Lord.....I guess I'm gonna have to break the damn thing in.

you guys are killin me



Jaxon


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's about time...Wouldn't you say ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

pdxJaxon said:


> Oh Lord.....I guess I'm gonna have to break the damn thing in.
> 
> you guys are killin me
> 
> ...


 Ummm Yea, or give it to me. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope you all know how hard it's been refraining from using the "P" word......Just sayin'


----------



## pdxJaxon (Dec 30, 2011)

haahha.....Youngdon...I just about spit on my screen right then,.

Jaxon


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

the politically correct term don, is wuss... wuss... he is a wuss for not shooting it. lmao come on jaxon shoot it... i know you wanna, come on... everyone does it.... it wont hurt you to do just one shot... come on... we know you want to!!!!!!


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

oneshotcowboy...........one round through a never shot rifle never ever works you know....there has to be more follow up shots lol


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

but you have to get them to do the first round... the rest the addiction takes over and they cant stop!


----------



## Wild Rogue (Jan 8, 2012)

BWAAAAHAAHAHAHAHA...... This is Awesome.... My brother hasnt been beat up this bad since I stuffed a banana down his pants and turned a monkey loose!!! I think he's afraid to shoot it because he'll like it and then he will have to come down once a month and shoot steel with us.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet he still has the monkey too doesn't he...And a truck load of bananas !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I bet he still has the monkey too doesn't he...And a truck load of bananas !


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Well......then if he still doesnt want to shoot it you better buy a second monkey and more bannanas.........this could get ugly


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey Wild Rogue, lets do this: I will back you up and if ya wound it I will ease the pain. Either with my .223 out to 350 or my .338 win mag if were out past that. Within 600yrds I should be good with the .338. That way I can at least hold that beauty! I have seen some nice 45-70 and that one is right there! Gorgeous.


----------



## Wild Rogue (Jan 8, 2012)

Eyemakecalls2 said:


> Hey Wild Rogue, lets do this: I will back you up and if ya wound it I will ease the pain. Either with my .223 out to 350 or my .338 win mag if were out past that. Within 600yrds I should be good with the .338. That way I can at least hold that beauty! I have seen some nice 45-70 and that one is right there! Gorgeous.


Thank You eyemakecalls2, I really love that rifle, It is a real joy to shoot. We have our first steel match of the year comming up in a couple weeks and I can't wait to get it out there again. We just Might have to put it to the test on a yote here real soon, I need to take down some FUR with it. The ram target that we shoot at 500 yards isn't much bigger than a Coyote so if I can get one to hold still long enough to range and make my adjustments he should be in big trouble!! LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice looking rifle. Note to self, always place powder in the gun before stuffing a bullet down the tube.

Don't ask me know I know


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just bark at it right before ya shot. You'll nail it.


----------

